# What's up with Heroes?



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

Heroes is finally showing up in the guide data, as two separate (Monday 9/25 and Tuesday 9/26) 1 hour showings of "Pilot"

Does anyone know if this is the pilot and a repeat, or parts 1 and 2 of a two hour pilot? (Poking around on the internet, some references talk about a 1 hour pilot, some a 2 hour pilot.)

I'll just record them both, but it costs me some other shows. What's up with this?


----------



## Rosenkavalier (Nov 9, 2001)

A lot of the networks are taking the "belt & suspenders" approach and re-airing the first episodes of new series this year in alternate timeslots. That way, if you miss it the first time because of a conflict, you can catch it in the other airing and decide if you want to watch it enough to bump off the other show.


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

PeternJim said:


> Heroes is finally showing up in the guide data, as two separate (Monday 9/25 and Tuesday 9/26) 1 hour showings of "Pilot"
> 
> Does anyone know if this is the pilot and a repeat, or parts 1 and 2 of a two hour pilot? (Poking around on the internet, some references talk about a 1 hour pilot, some a 2 hour pilot.)
> 
> I'll just record them both, but it costs me some other shows. What's up with this?


TV.com says it is a 2 hour pilot:
http://www.tv.com/heroes/genesis/episode/670397/summary.html?tag=episodes;title;0

Free up the time altogether by watching via Yahoo instead:
http://tv.yahoo.com/feature/fall06/?d=503


----------



## Rosenkavalier (Nov 9, 2001)

I just tried looking it up on NBC's stupid web site, but they won't show their schedule more than a week out. I'll check back later this week, because I want to make sure I get both parts if it really is a 2 part pilot.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

According to my TiVo guide data, the second airing is a repeat.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

So have we definitely decided that the second airing is a repeat? I've got a conflict on that slot, so I can't just record it "just in case", but if I _knew_ it was a two-parter, I might pick it over the other show...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

weymo said:


> TV.com says it is a 2 hour pilot:
> http://www.tv.com/heroes/genesis/episode/670397/summary.html?tag=episodes;title;0


Uh, TV.com doesn't seem to say anything of the sort.

EpGuides.com says that the first episode is on 9/25 and the second on 10/1.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

TitanTV has two different wording for the episode descriptions for Monday and Tuesday but they seem pretty much the same.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dcheesi said:


> So have we definitely decided that the second airing is a repeat? I've got a conflict on that slot, so I can't just record it "just in case", but if I _knew_ it was a two-parter, I might pick it over the other show...


If you are recording in SD, Heroes is repurposed on Sci Fi and USA. BTW, neither of them show more than 1 hour for the premiere.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm recording the Monday and Tuesday NBC HD airings just in case.

No conflicts, so why not.


phox


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Uh, TV.com doesn't seem to say anything of the sort.
> 
> EpGuides.com says that the first episode is on 9/25 and the second on 10/1.


Indeed it appears that the correction has been made on the site. I guess TV.com isn't so definitive as it is user maintained.

I stand corrected.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

Well, now we know. The Monday episode was the "complete" pilot, with Tuesday being an "encore" -- and once the commercials are gone, it nets out at around 53 minutes, so it is a standard episode with 10 minutes extra -- "with limited commercial interruption, sponsored by Nissan."

So it was neither a one-hour nor a two-hour pilot. It was the equivalent of about an hour and a quarter pilot. Wonder what they will do when it is time for reruns? Or on the repurposes?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Not exactly the complete pilot--the first two episodes were originally going to be a 2-hour pilot.


----------



## wes000 (Apr 5, 2004)

I think that it was a very boring pilot. I guess i expected more. I will have to check out next weeks episode.


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

I just watched it yesterday and think it looks real interesting. They had a lot of characters and story to establish in that first hour. I think it will take time but will turn out to be a great show.


----------

